
The Snapdragon 865 will make phones worse in 2020, thanks to mandatory 5G - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/12/qualcomms-new-snapdragon-865-is-a-step-backwards-for-smartphone-design/
======
thoughtgarden40
Sounds like a bad start for 5G

